# lr/mogrify watermark trouble



## sunny82209 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have just begun attempting to use the plugin lr mogrify to add my watermark to images when I export. I am successful at having it correctly place the watermark, but several photos (especially those I have cropped) export the watermark extremely large. Is there a way around this? I also wouldn't mind having the watermark inside the bottom border I am placing around my images. Is there a way I can achieve this as well? Thank you so much for your help with this.


----------



## grosloulou (Nov 14, 2010)

hallo sunny,
i have the feeling your post looks like my new one about percents, px,...
we must have in mind the size of objects and the resolution.
I think a 36px high font won't be same on 72 or 2''dpi file when you print,...
5% of 48''x32'' is not same size than 5% of 18''x12''px crop...

in the past in photoshop i decided to make templates for 2'x3' 2''dpi documents, other one for 1'x15cm 24'dpi documents,...

br
marc


----------

